# visioconference mac ubuntu



## marc-book (16 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous

J'essaye de faire de la visio avec une personne qui a Ubuntu.
Premier réflexe : Skype .. pas de chance ça ne fonctionne pas : des grésillements audio et pas d'image.
Quelqu'utilisateur de Ubuntu pourrait me donner une solution ?
Ichat est il utilisable pour de la visio avec ubuntu en face ??

Merci


----------



## applejuice (16 Avril 2009)

De tête le seul logiciel compatible mac/linux pour la visio, c'est Skype.
Ichat pour linux n'existe pas.

D'autre part sous linux il existe aussi Ekiga mais pas compatible mac (par contre il l'est windows )

amsn doit faire visio il me semble non ?


----------



## Tominou (16 Avril 2009)

tiens voilà un site :mebeam/ qui pourra régler ton problème, c'est ce que j'utilise avec mes amis pour la camera sachant que adium ne la gère pas.
Dis moi si ca marche


----------

